# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  musica para escena comica

## Rowcer

hola hermanos, estoy buscando musica para realizar actos de magia comica, es decir , ami me pasan una serie de cosas inesperadas, pero magicas, por ejemplo, querer aparecer una paloma, y a parecer un pollo de esos de latex, etc, y quiero una cancion que le de enfasis al ambiente, que no sea la tipica panamericano que todo mundo usa, alguien sabe alguna otra? gracias

----------


## Tracer

todavia no he vito ningun numero magicon con el panamericano....
por suerte....

----------


## mago feel

YouTube - Tété Emma Stanton esa cancion es muy buena para magia cómica, ya es bastante conocida pero SIEMPRE  funciona bien.  :Wink1:

----------


## pableton

Mira a ver si te gusta YouTube - pigliate 'na pastiglia - renato carosone o también YouTube - Rita Pavone - Il ballo del mattone - subtitulos español

----------


## Iván Manso

Cualquier musica vale para magia comica. No tiene porque ser rapida, animada ni nada por el estilo. Tomy Thomson hace una magia muuuuuy comica y su musica es lentita y relajada. Asi que en este caso creo que lo que mas cuenta es el personaje, no que la musica sea mas o menos "comica"

Es mi opinion

Un saludo

Ivan Manso

----------


## pableton

Por supuesto que cualquier música puede valer, incluso terrorífica. Pero eso lo tiene que tener claro uno mismo. Rowcer ha preguntado y yo creo que hay temas que ayudan mucho como cualquier banda sonora de Woody Allen o música de Henry Mancini y que tienen ese aire juguetón. Y como Rowcer ponía el ejemplo del panamericano, pues me he lanzado a sugerir.

----------


## aitorpoter

................................

----------


## veniz

YouTube - the cocktail magia    esa es mi rutina comica de el cocktail.... a ver si te gusta mi musica?


FACEBOOK: MAGO VENIZ

correo: VENIZ77@hotmail.com

----------


## sann

Yo en mi opinion creo que tampoco es necesario una musica divertida.. por ejemplo.. una musica alegre o mas bonita por decirlo de alguna manera si es para crios sera mi opcion pero si es un show comico podrias perfectamente poner la banda sonora de psicosis que si lo haces comico con un toque asi miedo pero que to te sale mal tb valdria, con esto quiero decir que cualquier musica seria buena que lo que vas a hacer va acorde..

----------


## fenixdelamagia

Que tal el tema de Benny Hill? Ese es divertido...

----------


## ACdeC

alomejor te gusta esta: 

 o esta : 


Un Saludo

----------


## mastifal

Hola he vuelto!!! Me habia perdido del foro por mi maldito trabajo!!, Bueno espero anden todos bien, y al respecto de la musica, tambien estoy de acuerdo de usar de peliculas ^^ o agarra algun instrumento o algun amigo musico que te componga algo que te guste!!!

----------

